# Kendal Mint Cake



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2010)

A bloke on the Weakest Link has just reminded me that KMC is pretty much a no-no for me now as it is virtually pure sugar. I know I could have the occasional piece, but that is just not physically possible


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2010)

Funny what  things can remind us Northerner , personally im not a big mint fan but i do like the occasional after eight .


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 12, 2010)

Ah, but if you take it with you when you go hiking... perfect things to keep your sugar levels up, and much tastier than gluco tabs!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh that brings back memories. I always had some of that with me when we went climbing and hill walking. I loved it, but a little of it went a long way. I wish you hadn't reminded me.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2010)

I preferred the brown to the white - less minty, more flavour...droooool


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I preferred the brown to the white - less minty, more flavour...droooool



I alwys stuck to the white one.


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2010)

Can i just say i said a tiny white lie i remembered i used to be parcial to a viscount lol


----------



## am64 (Feb 12, 2010)

now that brought back a few memories what about pontifract cakes ????? or sasperellia tabs ??


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2010)

am64 said:


> now that brought back a few memories what about pontifract cakes ????? or sasperellia tabs ??



Ooh yes! 'Pomfret cakes' we called them


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> A bloke on the Weakest Link has just reminded me that KMC is pretty much a no-no for me now as it is virtually pure sugar. I know I could have the occasional piece, but that is just not physically possible


 

This stuff should be banned, it's a danger to mankind. Tried it once, my teeth walked out in protest. (Went from this  to this  with first bite).


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 13, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> This stuff should be banned, it's a danger to mankind. Tried it once, my teeth walked out in protest. (Went from this  to this  with first bite).



That was the whole point. It was discovered by accident and cleverly marketed for hill walkers and climbers as a source of fast energy. Ernest Shackleton took it to the on his expedition to the North Pole.


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 13, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Ernest Shackleton took it to the on his expedition to the North Pole.


 
No wonder he had to return home early. I bet it was to visit the dentist


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 13, 2010)

The chap I work with cycles and takes Kendal Mint Cake with him. Can't say I am a fan of it, although I do like minty things. The other day I fancied something sweet, so bought some of Boots Shapers chocolate and was surprised to find just how much sugar it had in it. They do a traffic light system for what's in the food, all the rest were amber or green and the sugar was red.


----------



## katie (Feb 13, 2010)

Well looks like you've found your new hypo treatment northe


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2010)

katie said:


> Well looks like you've found your new hypo treatment northe



Sometimes, you just miss the obvious!


----------



## PhilT (Feb 13, 2010)

I used to love eating Kendal mint cake, I prefered the brown one.

I used to like sugar mice as well when I was a kid.


----------



## kevinr (Jul 31, 2021)

What about sugar Dummies that you can get in the rock shops in Blackpool. I use to love the big mint Humbugs and the full flavour of Aniseed Rock alas I can't eat them anymore lost too many teeth.


----------



## chaoticcar (Jul 31, 2021)

Will you all stop it this minute!!
Carol


----------



## Drummer (Jul 31, 2021)

When we had rock at home it was broken up into small lengths - there was a particular heavy knife, or small cleaver, and a small mallet to hit it with - I suspect they had been used in kitchens for a long time and probably started out as something to split bones to get the marrow. We usually got a couple of small sticks when we went to the seaside and they were carefully portioned out so they lasted for weeks afterwards. I used to chose aniseed and strawberry most trips.


----------



## kevinr (Jul 31, 2021)

All this talk about kendal mint cake and Aniseed and Strawberry Rock is making me drool it's a good job I don't live at the seaside otherwise I would be in the Rock shop buying Aniseed Rock and anything else that is nice and sweet but being angel I won't be nipping to my local shop and pigging out on candy my teeth wouldn't stand up to it and my glucose level would be on the high side it as taken me a best part of 4 days to get it level.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 31, 2021)

This thread was started in 2010 which in my book makes it 11 years old!


----------



## kevinr (Jul 31, 2021)

Well it's gone past it's use by date now. We need a new thread on what is good for Diabetics to lift you from a hypo as at times I could certainly do with some help as I hate taking dextro energy tablets it's like eating flavoured chalk.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 31, 2021)

Great hypo remedy, very fast.


----------



## kevinr (Jul 31, 2021)

I try to be helpful but it doesn't always work as I am a timid person and anything I say usually gets the micky taken out of me. I try to fit in but it always fails that's why I don't normally go on forums I suffer in silence.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 31, 2021)

The first thing I ever read about type 1 was this character who carried a marzipan pig around in case of a hypo. I would have thought a bit unwieldy to carry?! I don't like marzipan though my sisters loves it. I'd prefer the Kendal Mint Cake.


----------



## kevinr (Jul 31, 2021)

I am getting mixed messages here about kendal mint cake some people are saying it does not hurt to nibble a bit. But a neighbour of mine who is type 2 like me says keep well away from kendal mint cake it won't help you it will just rot your teeth and not give you a boost if you are suffering with a hypo. So who is right and who is wrong?


----------



## Robin (Jul 31, 2021)

kevinr said:


> I am getting mixed messages here about kendal mint cake some people are saying it does not hurt to nibble a bit. But a neighbour of mine who is type 2 like me says keep well away from kendal mint cake it won't help you it will just rot your teeth and not give you a boost if you are suffering with a hypo. So who is right and who is wrong?


The ingredients are sugar and glucose syrup and a bit of peppermint. So exactly what you need for a hypo!  I once went to a talk by a dentist when my kids were toddlers, on dental health, and she basically said that provided you take care of your teeth by cleaning and flossing regularly, if you eat sugar occasionally, the bacteria that feed on the sugar aren’t going to be around in any great quantities in your mouth, if you’ve taken care of your oral hygiene. And I don’t plan on hypoing very often.
I personally use jelly babies, provided I avoid the green ones which are vile. Now that’s set the cat among the pigeons, we have members on here who reckon that green jelly babies are the best. I really think there should be some sort of jelly baby exchange, where I could donate my vile green ones to someone who strangely thinks they’re the bees knees, and relieve them of the delicious black and red ones.


----------



## kevinr (Jul 31, 2021)

I love jelly babies and in my sweet box there must be about 12 bags of them I am with you on the green ones I hate them too. I am not too keen on the Haribo jelly babies they don't taste right. I am all sticky with eating Spanish Licorice another one of my guilty pleasures and delving into sherbet fountains. So it looks like I shall be ordering some kendal mint cake tomorrow. Thanks Robin on putting me straight about kendal mint cake. We'll back to my game I am trying to take one of Hitler's Grerman General's out with my sniper rifle but he keeps moving about.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 31, 2021)

kevinr said:


> I am getting mixed messages here about kendal mint cake some people are saying it does not hurt to nibble a bit. But a neighbour of mine who is type 2 like me says keep well away from kendal mint cake it won't help you it will just rot your teeth and not give you a boost if you are suffering with a hypo. So who is right and who is wrong?


1 square of Kendal mint cake is about 14gms of carbs. So perfect for treating hypos.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 31, 2021)

kevinr said:


> I shall be ordering some kendal mint cake tomorrow.


I'm sorry to have to tell you this but Amazon had an offer on for 24 bars for the price of 12 so none left as I have 24 bars sitting in my cupboard (with a very long use by date)


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 31, 2021)

I was gifted some Scottish tablet the other day (Boy is that eye wateringly sweet!)  and that is pretty good for hypo treatment too although I left it with my other half so it will be long gone by now. 
I would struggle to be reserved with Kendal mint cake or the tablet for that matter and from my recollection, it never breaks into the marked squares, so you are always going to be tempted to eat more..... just to be sure you had enough to treat a hypo. 
I will stick to my Jelly Babies although Lidl have been out of them for months now and I have had to start using fizzy worms,,,, which unlike JBs, have been calling to me from the drawer when I haven't been hypo. A scary phenomenon! I do have a thing for sourness as well as sweetness, so the combination is more of a temptation for me. 
Totally with @Robin, as we agree on most things.... Green JBs are the pits but at least I am not temped to eat more of them than I need to when hypo. It is far easier to think of green JBs as medication than red or black ones.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 31, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I would struggle to be reserved with Kendal mint cake or the tablet for that matter and from my recollection, it never breaks into the marked squares, so you are always going to be tempted to eat more..... just to be sure you had enough to treat a hypo.


Ah simple solution is to bend the cake towards so it breaks into squares then store the squares in an airtight container.
Only down side of KMC is that I need to take Creon each time I eat some


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2021)

kevinr said:


> I love jelly babies and in my sweet box there must be about 12 bags of them I am with you on the green ones I hate them too


Cue the Jelly Baby poem 






My favourite treatment for when my blood sugar levels drop low is two or three jelly babies – they’re tasty, quick to act and a welcome compensation for the hypo sweats and shakes. However, there comes a time in the life of every box of Jelly Babies when you realise that, with racing heart and blurring sight, you’ve eaten every colour except the green ones! From that point on it is a battle between your rational mind knowing that they still contain the same amount of precious sugar as all the other colours, and will do just as good a job, and that nagging voice in your subconscious telling you that they are evil transdimensional denizens of some dark nether-universe, here to wreak anguish and madness on all who bring them to their lips…

It cannot be so far away,
When dawns that dreadful, fateful day
As, reaching to treat my hypo shocks,
I find just green ones in the box!

Oh, tell me Mr Basset please
Why waste your time producing these?
Tart on tongue, and jealous hue,
An aberration! Shame on you!

For lusty red, beguiling black
I could consume those by the sack!
Bright orange, sunny yellow too –
I’d even accept a baleful blue!

But green brings foaming at the mouth,
One eye looks North, the other South,
Gripped by a kind of emerald rabies,
The Dark Lord of the Jelly Babies!


----------



## kevinr (Aug 17, 2021)

I like that poem thanks for sharing it. I will have to copy it out and print it then put it up on my wall for all the Jelly Babies Lovers who visits me.


----------



## Lilian (Aug 17, 2021)

I did not think I would ever dislike any sweet thing (prior to being diabetic), but Kendal Mint Cake beat me.   To me it is the most horrible thing I have ever tasted.


----------



## kevinr (Aug 17, 2021)

I really love it when I use to be out and about doing my wildlife photography I always had at least 10 bars of different flavours of Kendal mint cake.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 17, 2021)

The closest I can get these days is mint leaf tea - though I found some green food colouring in my box the other day - I could make a mint jelly - might be nice with some cream and grated dark chocolate.


----------



## kevinr (Aug 17, 2021)

Yeah go for it might be nice I have just ordered a box of kendal mint cake as I hate taking Dextrose for a boost.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 18, 2021)

I get the small mini kendal mint cakes to avoid the portion size issue. I do find them slower acting than lucozade but handy to keep in meter case being small and flat.


----------



## kevinr (Aug 18, 2021)

Oh I didn't know that there was a smaller version of Kendal mint cake I always thought there was just the big bars. Thank you Lucyr I will check out Amazon and see if they have them failing that I will try the Kendal mint cake factory shop if they have a factory shop that is or their offices to see if I can order some of them.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 18, 2021)

kevinr said:


> Oh I didn't know that there was a smaller version of Kendal mint cake I always thought there was just the big bars. Thank you Lucyr I will check out Amazon and see if they have them failing that I will try the Kendal mint cake factory shop if they have a factory shop that is or their offices to see if I can order some of them.


They do lots of sizes, but you can get sort of hotel complimentary size / dextrose tab size tiny ones. It’s a while since I bought them as I just got a big bag so I can’t remember where from, but they do other “small but not as tiny” sizes too.


----------



## kevinr (Aug 18, 2021)

Thank you Lucyr I will check it out when I have rested a bit I have just had my cancer injection and it hurt quite a lot this time round.


----------

